# Recommendation for MD/mid-atlantic GSD breeders



## jcrusselljr (Apr 28, 2010)

looking to get another german shepherd after a couple years without one. Have had two different shepherds previously.

can anyone recommend a reputable breeder in the MD/PA/VA/WV/surrounding area?

Thanks in advance!

~Jay


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just keep hanging around and reading the posts, so it can help you narrow down the 'flavor' of GSD that matches your background, training and experience with a breeder.

German Shepherd Dog Photos and information for Breed Types and Characteristics

Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

German Shepherd, Dog Training, Grooming, Boarding, Breeding and Sales - GERMAN SHEPHERD DOGS VOM PEGASUS

These are the breeders where I got Rocan from. They have a Schuthund club as well and the trainers are great people. I have had nothing but a great experience so far.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to the board Jay  If you look around on the board you should be able to find somebody that knows someone. Maybe you should look at shipping a puppy too, if you can't find what your looking for in your area. Just a thought.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

The Breeder that R3conwarr1or is recommending has a litter on the ground and I think they are 4 weeks old so they still have a couple more weeks to go. If you are looking for a little older pup that is a couple months old they have a female left from another litter. Check out that link he has posted and look under breeding dogs and then females. You will see a dog by the name Maxine(mom) and keep scrolling down and you will see the father of the pups that I'm talking about. Good luck finding a puppy.


----------



## jcrusselljr (Apr 28, 2010)

*followup to my initial inquiry on GSD breeders in Mid-Atlantic*

thanks all for the replies.

i turned to this forum after visiting only 1 breeder in my area. Breeder information is surprisingly absent from the web - I guess maybe it's still an old-fashioned business as Google searches are yielding little.

the other issue I ran into was that the first breeder's price was $2500 per pup. When I asked why her dogs were so much more than the $650 -$1500 price range i had seen in my initial search, she just said that I should look around and find what I am comfortable with -- it was disappointing that there wasn't an effort to help educate me on how to "shop" for a shepherd.

i'm not looking to breed or show the dog. just looking for a quality health/temperment pure-bred shepherd to have as a companion dog for my family.

i'm in the process of calling around based on ads in my local sunday newspaper. the questions i am asking prior to visiting are the following:
Current litters available?
About the parents (history, prev. litters, size, coat)
Are parents on site?
Certification on hips? OFA?
AKC registered?
Written health guarantee?
 How long breeding shepherds?
Price?
When can we visit?
Where are you located?

and once we narrow down the selection, I will check references with the following questions: 
How long have they had the dog?
Who were parents?
Why did they choose this breeder?
Would they buy again?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...doption/135526-baltimore-md-4-mnths-f-cl.html


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you are just going to buy from the newspaper, I'm with GSDBESTk9, you may as well go with a rescue cause they will have the same amount of background/experience in the breeding....so if you are going with a 'crap shoot' may as well save a dog (and save some $$$$) that's in a shelter or rescue.

If, instead, you are looking for a 'responsible breeder' you will have to search a bit. Cause they care about their puppies forever and don't want random unknowing people that suddenly decide to get a puppy end up with one of theirs. So they do NOT advertise (generally in a newspaper) and you have to do a bit of a search.

The best thing is to decide what type of GSD you want. There is a HUGE difference with their temperment and needs to match with your background, experience and ability to put in time training and with classes (or not). These breeders definitely have puppies for under $2000 but also only have a few litters a year, so sometimes there are wait lists (or not).

There are TONS of us posting TONS of photos of our dogs on this site every day. Most of us know our breeders and could get you in contact with them. If they don't have puppies, they may have someone in mind who does. If they think their dogs are NOT a match for you, they will say so, but may be able to recommend someone else.

This is a 12 - 15 year commitment so I know I do all my research on the front end. Rather paying the $1200 - $1500 for a dog with great parents with great genetics and health clearances so I don't end up paying $2000 per hip for replacements from H/D in a year or so.

Mostly, I am paying for the wealth of experience of the breeder I am supporting. Their program to better the breed. Get the type of dog they want that is what I want. And a breeder who I know I can pick up the phone any time to reassure myself or ask questions and compare with littermates and past litters.

FIRST - you need to look at the sites I posted earlier about the types of GSD's. There is a HUGE difference.

SECOND - be able to determine if you are supporting a responsible breeder (or one just adding to the over filled/killing shelters in the USA). Here's info on them:

Dog Play: Making a Difference: Being a Responsible Dog Breeder

Dog Owner's Guide: Should you breed your dog?

RESPONSIBLE OR BYB ?

These are what the websites look like of responsible breeders... background, history, brags and INFORMATION. Not just 'look at my cute puppy come pick one and write me a check'... (these are the 'flavor' of GSD I like  )

Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds

Andy's Website

Eichenluft German Shepherd Dogs

Royale Shepherds


----------

